
uBlock vs. uBlock Origin (2015) - based2
https://www.reddit.com/r/ublock/comments/32mos6/ublock_vs_ublock_origin/
======
lorenzhs
This is quite old, the situation has become even more extreme since. You
should use _uBlock Origin_ , the other one isn't being maintained any more.
There is a pre-release Safari version as well now:
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock#safari-
macos](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock#safari-macos)

------
diziet
It's unfortunate that the ublock.org website links to the unmaintained uBlock.

uBlock Origin by gorhill has active commits:
[https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/commits/master](https://github.com/gorhill/uBlock/commits/master)

uBlock by chrisaljoudi seems to have stopped development:
[https://github.com/chrisaljoudi/uBlock/commits/master](https://github.com/chrisaljoudi/uBlock/commits/master)

~~~
avinassh
But site for uBlock (maintained by chrisaljoudi) is still up and so is link to
the donations

site - [https://www.ublock.org/](https://www.ublock.org/)

donation link (redirects to Donorbox) -
[https://www.ublock.org/donate](https://www.ublock.org/donate)

~~~
swinglock
Please don't donate, it's a scam.

------
donclark
I have been using uBlock Origin in conjunction with a hosts file =
[http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/](http://someonewhocares.org/hosts/)

Whats great is Adaway on rooted Android. This app auto updates the hosts file.
[https://adaway.org/](https://adaway.org/) I wish they had something like this
for windows. I would chip in to get it developed.

However, youtube has recently changed something and I am now seeing ads in
front of videos - and I have not found a fix yet.

Going to give this a shot today...
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/umatrix/ogfcmafjal...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/umatrix/ogfcmafjalglgifnmanfmnieipoejdcf)

Recommendation came from here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/uBlockOrigin/comments/698vn2/im_get...](https://www.reddit.com/r/uBlockOrigin/comments/698vn2/im_getting_ads_on_youtube_all_of_a_sudden/)

------
notum
Not only is the topic out of date, so is the method of fighting ads and
tracking.

I find DNS based network-wide "blockers" far more effective and resource
friendly. They protect on all of the devices in your local network and they
even stop the in-app adds on your mobile devices.

[https://pi-hole.net/](https://pi-hole.net/) (yes, you can run it on a VPS and
share the love but about a million or two Chinese might decide to take a piece
of that love pretty soon. Run it on-site.)

~~~
lorenzhs
I disagree. While DNS-based blocking can block more advertisements on mobile
devices, such as in-app advertisements or in browsers without
extension/content blocker support, it's nowhere near as flexible and a major
pain to work around in case of false positives. Furthermore, it only works on
your local network (it will be abused for DNS amplification DDoS attacks if
you open it to the world), and requires dedicated hardware. It's nowhere near
as easy to set up or as flexible as a browser addon.

~~~
notum
uBlock Origin is indeed incredibly easy to enable, that's why It's my backup
when I'm away from home (and I use it on Firefox/Aurora for Android when
mobile).

However you might be overstating the difficulty of deploying a DNS server a
tiny bit, especially Pi-Hole. You don't need dedicated hardware per-se, but a
small investment in the form of a Raspberry PI (even Zero is fine) makes the
deployment almost trivial in most environments.

I'd also recommend looking into Orange PI, not only is it cheaper but I
believe it's also POE powered, making it even more elegant on supported
routers and switches.

Install, use it's IP as the DHCP DNS entry, done.

It comes with real time stats so false positives are relatively easy to
identify, I've never had to do it.

------
pmoriarty
I'd like to see these compared to privoxy.

------
dangedeviledegg
From 2015

